# 4 Days. Questions/Comments



## Animage (Dec 5, 2010)

Everything is going well so far. They both love their chicken leg quarters and have become quite efficient at eating them. Sasha who normally is a picky/fussy eater now cant seem to get enough. Hopefully she will put the weight on that she needs. 

I found that WalMart has leg quarters for $.59/lb in a 10 lb bag. Only diffrece I can tell from what I got at the Meat Processor is the Meat Processor didnt clean the kidney and that off. 

On my "shopping spree" at WalMart today I found some discounted meat. They had the 5lb ground beef rolls marked down to 5.07 from 10.50. Whole Cut chickens marked down to $.97/lb some thigh meat for 1.07/lb.
In all today I got 25lbs groundbeef 3 whole chickens 10 lbs 1/4s 55oz thigh meat for $48

I bought some really cheap and small turkey drumsticks. Are all turkey legs too big for an adult GSD or could some smaller onces be utlized. I'll cut the meat off if they cant so no big deal really.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't like to give turkey legs because I find the bones tend to be too hard for my guys.

Chickens are butchered at 8 weeks of age. Turkeys are MUCH older and so the bones have longer to 'harden'.

Some people feed turkey legs and wings without a problem. I personally would hold off on giving those at the beginning of your switch. 

Pork Spare Ribs are an easier bone - even my Cocker can handle those!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your WM will discount food to the public before they toss it. I try not to feed any weight bearing bones from anything other than chicken(but have give turkey hen bones with no problems). Congrats on your score with the resource, but try to get other than wal-mart food. Venison, rabbit and green tripe would be in my rotation.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

About a year ago, a store in my area had a huge sale on turkey. Whole frozen turkeys were 30 cents per lb.
When I told them I wanted to buy 30 turkeys, they were willing to slice the frozen turkeys into 1.5" thick sections with their meat slicer.
Never ran into any issues feeding that batch. I wish they'd have a sale that good again, it worked out really well.


----------

